# Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL



## fischmarc (6. März 2010)

Hallo Boardies,
ich überlege gerade ob ich an einem Dorschangeln an der 
Osterschelde mitmachen soll ?
termin wäre der 17.04.2010 wie sind überhaupt die 
Fangaussichten dort auf Dorsch ?
Ich kenne die Osterschelder  vom Markrelenfischen und war mit den fangergebnissen immer zufrieder auch wenn diese eher rückläufig sind.
ich würde wirklich nur dann fahren wenn es sicht lohnt weil
kosten und zeitaufwand schon imenz sind.

bin für jeden Beitrag und Tipp dankbar#6

gruß fischmarc


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. März 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

@fischmarc,
Dorschangeln an oder auf der Oosterschelde ?;+
Auf Dorsch läuft es vom Boot her vor den Sturmflutoren (Nordseeseite) besser als an oder auf der Oosterschelde.

Ich persönlich würde aber eher an oder auf die Westerschelde zum Dorschangeln fahren. Dort erzielt man noch die besseren Ergebnisse, die Oosterschelde ist eher was zum Plattfischangeln im Spätherbst.

Soll es ein bisschen mehr sein ?, würde ich an deiner Stelle mit einem Charterboot zu Warcks der Nordsee fahren, dort lohnt es zur Zeit am meisten... wenn man raus kommt:g.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## fischmarc (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

danke für den Tipp,
der Angelausflug wird vom angelverein angeboten und 
es geht von der Osterschelde aus Richtung der Wracks 
also kann ich leider nicht ausweichen es sei denn ich 
mache es auf eigene Faust.
Versuch macht klug also werde ich dort einfach mal mein 
glück versuchen sofern das Wetter mitspielt. 


Auf volle Eimer #6


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann fahrt ihr von der Oosterschelde (Neeltje Jans) mit einem Charterboot zu den Wracks auf die Nordsee, das ist was anderes#6.
Denn von organisierten Wracktouren auf die Oosterschelde hab ich noch nichts gehört.

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Solem (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Ich werde im Mai zum ersten Mal in Holland mit einem Kutter mitfahren. (Normalerweise eigenes Boot in DK)

Da ich nun noch so gar keine Ahnung habe was das Dorschangeln in der Nordsee angeht hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe das ihr mir die beantworten könnt. 

Wie tief ist das Gewässer um Neeltje Jans ? 
Mit welchen Gewichten/Pilker muss man zu dieser Zeit rechnen ?
Welche Farben gehen am besten im Mai ? 
Sollte man es auch mit Gummi versuchen ? 

Danke schonmal im voraus. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Solem (12. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Ich wollte, dass hier nochmal aktualisieren und hoffen das mir doch noch mal einer Antwortet. Bin ja auch kein Alleinunterhalter  

Bitte helft mir weiter 

Danke schonmal ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Moin Tim, wenn es so ist wie Rob es geschrieben habt, fahrt ihr durch ie Osterschelde auf die Nordsee. Da sind ganz andere Kaliber angesagt. Soweit ich das von der Valkerie weiß, angelt man mit ca 120 Gramm und mehr. Dann kommen da Oktopuss Paternoster dran und da dann och Wattwurm oder Muschelfleisch. Und da es sich um Wracks handelt hängt man dem entsprechend oft an den Aufbauten der alten boote fest. Ich befestige mein Blei meistens mit einem Gummi am Paternoster oder mein Kumpel nimmt einen nicht so kräftigen wirbel den man leicht auf ziehen kann. Somit verlieren wir nicht die ganze Montage.

Aber um die Sache man genau anzuschauen setze doch mal einen Link eurer Tour rein, damit man weiß um was es bei der Tour genau geht.


----------



## Solem (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Wir fahren mit der MS Neeltje Jans Mitte Mai raus. 

http://www.bouwmansportvisserij.nl/web/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=33

Ich hoffe mal das gilt jetzt nicht schon als Werbung  

Aufjedenfall schonmal Danke das du mir hier weiterhelfen konntest. 

Wenn du noch weitere Infos für mich hast wäre dies sehr gut. 

Gruß
Tim

P.S. Es geht hier um eine andere Tour als der der das Thema eröffnet hat. Ich dachte nur das es ganz gut passt und ich kein neues aufmachen muss.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Also so wie ich das sehe, ist es so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe. Der Kutter wird auf die Nordsee fahren, weil er direkt an der Nordsee liegt. Evtl würde ich auch noch schwerere Bleie mit nehmen als 120 gramm. Vorallen dingen weil man beim Wrackangeln ja schnell runter muss. Das setzt sich aus der Tiefe und der Driftgeschwindigkeit zusammen.

Ich hatte mir Kupferrohre mit blei gegossen, weil die schlank waren und schnell runter kamen. Ausserdem waren die umsonst. Abreissen wird man da immer was.


----------



## Solem (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Danke für deine Hilfe. Hast du auch noch einen Tipp was man als Beifänger benutzen sollte ? Ich werde mir dann mal ein entsprechendes Gewicht einfallen lassen


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Hallo Tim, wie ich oben schon schrieb fischt man meistens mit einem Paternoster aus Oktopus imitaten. Da werden so keine Beifänger benötigt. Das System ist wie ein Makrelenpaternoster nur mit Oktopusimitat. Dort werden die Fransen gekürzt und auf dem Haken kommen noch Wattis, Seeringler oder Muschelfleisch. 

Und da meistens das Blei an den alten Schiffen hängen bleibt, haben wir da noch ne Sollbruchstelle damit nicht immer das ganze Paternoster an dem Schiff hängen bleibt.


----------



## fischmarc (21. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Hallo liebe Hochseeangelfreunde,
ich wollte kurz von meinem angelausflug berichten s.o.
gegen 6.00 uhr ging es richtung see etwas kuhl aber sehr schönes wetter.
nach ca 30 min.angeln am ersten wrack meinte der käpten
das es wohl keinen sinn machen würde heute weiter auf dorsch zu angeln da die see "blüht"das heist überzogen ist 
mit algen die durch die sonneneinstrahlung im frühjahr eintritt.
man konnte es auch sehen aber glauben das deswegen kein dorsch beist ?#d
also ich zumindest nicht wie auch einge verärgerte und enttäuschte andere angeler auch nicht.
jedenfalls hatter der käpten anschließend eine nahegelegene sandbank angefahren wo wir dann für den restlichen tag auf plattfisch geangelt haben.
ich und ein nachbarangeler konnten dann am ende 25 plattfischen zählen.
für den käpten ein gutes geschäft weil er so plattfischsystehme verkaufen konnte und keinen kraftstoff verfahren musste#6
ich habe mir vorgenommen so eine tour nicht mehr zu unternehmen und empfehle deshalb jeden der selbiges erleben sollte sich mit ein paar angelern zusammenzutun und den käpten deutlich zu machen das man auf dorsch und nicht auf plattfisch angeln möchte.

gruß fischmarc


----------



## Solem (22. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Danke für deinen Bericht. 

Kannst du uns den evtl. auch sagen mit welchem Kutter ihr draußen wart ? 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## snofla (22. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*



Solem schrieb:


> Wir fahren mit der MS Neeltje Jans Mitte Mai raus.
> 
> http://www.bouwmansportvisserij.nl/web/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=33
> 
> ...



moin Tim

vergess das mit den 120 Gramm du bekommst nur Theater mit den anderen Anglern weil ihr ständig ineinander verheddert seid.............die Neeltje nimmt bis zu 45 Personen mit.........

nun zu den Gewichten 300 Gramm und nicht darunter..... dann entweder nacktes zweier Vorfach mit Wattwurm und Muschelfleisch herrichten oder Paternostervorfach und dann auch mit Wattis abrunden das ganze :m

sucht euch ne paar Mann bezahlt ne bissel mehr und chartert nen kleinen Kutter

 dann kannste herrlich mit Jig 120Gramm und aber auch mit Pilker und mit Naturköder fischen und ihr habt mehr Zeit zum fischen


----------



## fischmarc (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorschangeln an der Osterschelde/NL*

Hi Tim,
der kutter hieß "maatje adriana"
ein großer kutter mit kl. kantine 
wo es suppe mit würstchen gab.
also ich muss sagen das was echt super
das man auch mal was warmes essen konnte.

gruß fischmarc


----------

